
David J.C. MacKay, Machine Learning pioneer, dies - antman
http://itila.blogspot.com/2016/04/appendix-three-correspondence-visitors.html?m=1
======
mjg59
My first programming job was working in David's research group, helping
transition Dasher
([http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/](http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/))
from a research project into one more generally useful for accessibility
purposes. I still feel that that job was perhaps the most useful work I've
ever done - I had the opportunity to write code that in some cases literally
made it practical for people to communicate, and that (along with David's
strong views on social responsibility) ended up strongly shaping my
perspective on what technology's role in society should be.

I saw David only rarely after leaving the group to do my PhD, and hadn't in
years before I saw him at a group reunion last month. I'm saddened that I
passed on so many opportunities to learn more from him.

~~~
jordn
Regarding Dasher, David mentioned recently* that he hopes someone carries on
supporting the work. It's a brilliant example of arithmetic coding in action
and helps many people communicate through low bandwidth channels. Now that
he's gone, I don't think any has any ownership over the project. It'll be a
huge shame for it to be forgotten about. If anyone's interested in helping in
someway, mention it here and I'm sure we can figure something out. Here's a
quick example of it an action
([https://youtu.be/ie9Se7FneXE?t=28m38s](https://youtu.be/ie9Se7FneXE?t=28m38s)
\- Google Talk from 2007)

[*] David was still teaching us information theory just last month, despite
going through chemo which by his admission seemed to take a lot out of him. By
everyone's account he was astounding lecturer. He really cared that no one
fell behind. Very sad about the news today.

~~~
mjg59
There's some active development at
[https://github.com/ipomoena/dasher/releases](https://github.com/ipomoena/dasher/releases)
, discussed by David at [http://itila.blogspot.com/2016/03/dasher-
version-50-released...](http://itila.blogspot.com/2016/03/dasher-
version-50-released.html)

~~~
jordn
Ahah, superb. I wasn't aware of that. Still good to bring attention to it.

------
cannam
A British scientist and mathematician known for two fine books, both of which
are available to read online.

"Sustainable Energy - without the hot air"
([http://www.withouthotair.com/](http://www.withouthotair.com/)) does the sums
on sources of sustainable energy, to try to establish whether they present a
realistic alternative to fossil fuels. It might make sense to read this as a
companion to Bret Victor's "What can a technologist do about climate change?"
([http://worrydream.com/ClimateChange/](http://worrydream.com/ClimateChange/)),
though MacKay's book mostly doesn't talk about climate change but about fuel
exhaustion.

"Information Theory, Inference, and Learning Algorithms"
([http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/mackay/itila/](http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/mackay/itila/))
is a readable and charming (but mathematical) book that touches on a lot of
topics in information theory. A lot of it is over my head, but I most recently
referred to it just a couple of weeks ago for its chapters about the
mathematics of neural nets, including a chapter given to estimating the
information capacity of a single neuron.

He was only 48 and had stomach cancer, which he wrote about on his blog
([http://itila.blogspot.co.uk/](http://itila.blogspot.co.uk/)).

~~~
okket
His diary is remarkable, highly recommended. Here is an index to his posts for
easier navigation:

[http://itila.blogspot.de/2016/04/index-for-
first-23-cancer-c...](http://itila.blogspot.de/2016/04/index-for-
first-23-cancer-chapters.html)

------
antman
His book 'Information Theory, Inference, and Learning Algorithms', often
posted here on HN:
[http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/itila/p0.html](http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/itila/p0.html)

His donation page:
[https://www.justgiving.com/davidjcmackay?utm_source=email&ut...](https://www.justgiving.com/davidjcmackay?utm_source=email&utm_medium=emails-
from-eua&utm_content=shorturl&utm_campaign=eua-email-sponsorshiprequest)

How he dealt with his illness: [http://itila.blogspot.gr/2016/01/bye-bye-
chemotherapy-hello-...](http://itila.blogspot.gr/2016/01/bye-bye-chemotherapy-
hello-tp53.html?m=1)

------
frabcus
I know him from his pioneering work on sustainable energy. Actually working
out from physics principles what is possible that can balance supply and
demand in an ongoing way.

You can read it free online - I like the print copy though! (It's for the UK,
but has lots of useful referenced data for anywhere)

[http://www.withouthotair.com/](http://www.withouthotair.com/)

I met him a few times in Cambridge trying to organise a campaign about Climate
Change. He was passionate and fun. Sad that I never really delivered for him.

Rest well David, combining a scientist's accuracy and detail with a human's
care for the world.

~~~
abainbridge
I saw him present the material from Sustainable Energy Without the Hot Air at
a lecture in Cambridge. It remains the best lecture I ever saw. He crammed
months' worth of learning into my brain in an hour. And he invented Dasher.
Top bloke.

------
jonny_d_edwards
This is deeply saddening, and a huge loss for rational thought at the highest
level. With his book on information theory and learning algorithms, David
leaves the wonderful legacy of demystifying the central concepts that have
brought about the ongoing information revolution, and it remains an absolute
tour-de-force, even after years of further developments. I want to say "thank
you" for all the wonderful insights; presented with clarity, wit and humanity.

------
frabcus
This post on David working out what to tell his children (age 1 and 4) about
his cancer is moving [http://itila.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/what-do-you-tell-
childre...](http://itila.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/what-do-you-tell-
children.html)

------
nxzero
David J. C. MacKay (born 1967-2016), British academic researcher in
information theory and environmentalism, inventor, government advisor and
educator:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_J._C._MacKay](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_J._C._MacKay)

------
ballooney
His lectures on inference were the best and most worthwhile course I took as
an undergraduate, and his text book is good enough that I have two copies at
home and one at work. He had a big effect on how I look at the universe. He
later became one of the only voices on energy policy that I trusted, and
enjoyed hearing his clear thinking on the national news. Thank you, djcm. The
world owes you quite a lot and probably has yet to realise it.

------
almostimplement
A professor of mine instructed me to "devour" MacKay's "Information Theory,
Inference, and Learning Algorithms". To this day it is one of the only
textbooks I have purchased on my own initiative (not for a class), and this is
after I read many chapters online. I also thoroughly enjoyed his video
lectures [1] for a course he taught based on the book.

News of his passing deeply saddens me.

[1]
[http://videolectures.net/david_mackay/](http://videolectures.net/david_mackay/)

------
arm85
His book, renewable energy without the hot air, is something that I frequently
use as a reference and my last comment on Hacker news was a reference it. I
had no idea he had cancer, as I read his other blog.

It's deeply saddening that someone who has had a significant positive impact
on the UK - as an advisor to the government - and world, won't be able to
continue to make more positive impacts. I imagine it would be hard for someone
to fill the gap that has been left by him.

------
Arathorn
His lectures as part of the Physics tripos were certainly the best (in terms
of engaging, exciting, interesting and actually educating) I remember as an
undergrad - at the time the smartness, enthusiasm and slightly unorthodox
approach reminded me a bit of what I'd imagine Feynman's teaching to have been
like.

It's a huge testament that right now now I can see 3 different copies of
Information Theory, Inference, and Learning Algorithms sitting on 3 different
desks in our office. He will be missed :(

------
skrap
One hell of a great communicator. Large swaths of my life are still affected
by his Sustainable Energy book. I never had a chance to meet him, but I'll
carry his words with me forever.

